# Is This Balloon Belly Pregnant? Pics



## apesusi (Jan 18, 2011)

I was looking at our other balloon belly this morning (after posting about one last night) and I think she looks pregnant. What do you think?

The first picture is our male to compare (they're the same size), although I know it's hard since he's not straight on.










The second picture is our female. Her belly looks bigger than the male. If she IS pg, how do we know when to separate her?


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

first i'd like to say your balloon's are pretty! , Usally when mine are about to have there babys the female will get nipped on alot by all the other fish and i seperate her she has her live babys every 90 days give or take a few days.. her stomic will get really really LOW if you can see black in the back of the stomic it could be sign that she is pregnat  hard to tell from the pictures.


----------

